# How to Make DragonForce Not Suck



## Departure Song (Mar 17, 2009)

...Slow it down?


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 18, 2009)

that would defeat the gimmick, and they already play everything slower live and they still can't play their own shit.


----------



## Felidire (Mar 18, 2009)

> and they still can't play their own shit.


lolwin

I've only ever heard their song on guitar hero, it doesn't sound too bad, but it sounds better at normal speed.

lol i'm gonna go listen to them live on youtube or something. ,xD


----------



## Jetx (Mar 18, 2009)

Actually that still sounds pretty awful.


----------



## Fredie (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the original, and I like that one too. Until they started to sing, then it just sounded odd....


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 19, 2009)

It's an improvement I suppose, but I still don't like DragonForce much.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know how the normal one sounds. :/


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 19, 2009)

apparently none of you heard (of) their concerts in belgium

and that defeats the purpose of power metal :/


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 19, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> It's an improvement I suppose, but I still don't like DragonForce much.


They aren't very good so no harm done



> apparently none of you heard (of) their concerts in belgium


no but I saw them in Tilburg and they were funny I guess but they suck ass


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 21, 2009)

How about pingas?

I never really understood why they are so popular, but then again I mainly listen to Video Game music and Godzilla music. And Weird Al, but he is awesome.


----------



## Fredie (Mar 21, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> How about pingas?


Oh....dear....God....


----------

